# The Official PDA Corner



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

Kevinaswell, Man in the Box, Proteus, AgentSH, Promethea, Limitx3m, Lactating Ape, KyojjK, Jacques Renault, Bionic, Skyclould86, Slowriot, Scruffy, Kitten, Assbiscuits, AirMarionette, Atenza Coltheart, Black Rebel, Kristina23, Frannieulo, Cardinal Fire, Cthulhu, Calysco, Chaseut, Diphenhydramine, Meak, Elan, Fine Site, Fira, TurranMC, MannyP, InvisibleJim, JoleneSummer, Jorge, Jdmn, Thatgirl, MisterNi, NightSkyGirl, OmarFW, Rogue, and Timeless. ♥

You guys are really interesting, have witty humor, I adore your personalities, and I wub you guys. I like your appearance. I don't care what type you are! I give my affection to you guys by hugs and kisses.  You guys are the Kool-Aid packet to my water! You are the sun to my shine! My flash chat buddies. <3

Ich liebe dich!
Dangsinul saranghee yo!
Kocham ciebie!
Ya tyebya lyublyu!
Je t'aime!
Seni seviyorum!
Te amo!
I love you. ♥


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Wiona said:


> Kevinaswell, Man in the Box, Proteus, AgentSH, Promethea, Limitx3m, Lactating Ape, KyojjK, Jacques Renault, Bionic, Skyclould86, Slowriot, Scruffy, Kitten, Assbiscuits, AirMarionette, Atenza Coltheart, Black Rebel, Kristina23, Frannieulo, Cardinal Fire, Cthulhu, Calysco, Chaseut, Diphenhydramine, Meak, Elan, Fine Site, Fira, TurranMC, MannyP, InvisibleJim, JoleneSummer, Jorge, Jdmn, Thatgirl, MisterNi, NightSkyGirl, OmarFW, Rogue, and Timeless. ♥
> 
> You guys are really interesting, have witty humor, I adore your personalities, and I wub you guys. I like your appearance. I don't care what type you are! I give my affection to you guys by hugs and kisses.  You guys are the Kool-Aid packet to my water! You are the sun to my shine!
> 
> ...


*Hugs~!* xD


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> I hate you all, :dry:
> 
> (that's the whole PDA thing right?)


That's PDH Public Display of Hatred.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Meak said:


> That's PDH Public Display of Hatred.


Drat!, I still haven't gotten this, I thought I was soooo, close, lol


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Wiona said:


> Kevinaswell, Man in the Box, Proteus, AgentSH, Promethea, Limitx3m, Lactating Ape, KyojjK, Jacques Renault, Bionic, Skyclould86, Slowriot, Scruffy, Kitten, Assbiscuits, AirMarionette, Atenza Coltheart, Black Rebel, Kristina23, Frannieulo, Cardinal Fire, Cthulhu, Calysco, Chaseut, Diphenhydramine, Meak, Elan, Fine Site, Fira, TurranMC, MannyP, InvisibleJim, JoleneSummer, Jorge, Jdmn, Thatgirl, MisterNi, NightSkyGirl, OmarFW, Rogue, and Timeless. ♥
> 
> You guys are really interesting, have witty humor, I adore your personalities, and I wub you guys. I like your appearance. I don't care what type you are! I give my affection to you guys by hugs and kisses.  You guys are the Kool-Aid packet to my water! You are the sun to my shine! My flash chat buddies. <3
> 
> ...


Thank you  Although the only water to my kool-aid is walkawaysun


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Wiona said:


> Kevinaswell, Man in the Box, Proteus, AgentSH, Promethea, Limitx3m, Lactating Ape, KyojjK, Jacques Renault, Bionic, Skyclould86, Slowriot, Scruffy, Kitten, Assbiscuits, AirMarionette, Atenza Coltheart, Black Rebel, Kristina23, Frannieulo, Cardinal Fire, Cthulhu, Calysco, Chaseut, Diphenhydramine, Meak, Elan, Fine Site, Fira, TurranMC, MannyP, InvisibleJim, JoleneSummer, Jorge, Jdmn, Thatgirl, MisterNi, NightSkyGirl, OmarFW, Rogue, and Timeless. ♥
> 
> You guys are really interesting, have witty humor, I adore your personalities, and I wub you guys. I like your appearance. I don't care what type you are! I give my affection to you guys by hugs and kisses.  You guys are the Kool-Aid packet to my water! You are the sun to my shine! My flash chat buddies. <3
> 
> ...


Woah, sneak hug!

Calling me out like this, I have lost bladder control.

(Thanks)





meak said:


> Thank you  Although the only water to my kool-aid is walkawaysun


Damn, and all this time I've been using sugar too, and cyanide. I look fly in my Nikes.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Meak said:


>


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

HannibalLecter your cool remarks make me want to love away that icy exterior (I do enjoy them though). <3 
And the rest of the INTJ population come to think of it.

Diphenhydramine...keep on popping that collar, figuratively...:blushed:

Hiccups, I don't think I've ever directly expressed my enjoyment of your posts so here's a pair of lappets eskimo kissing:










To the rest of you...your time will come...maybe.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I loves you so much MEAKY POO!!!! I WILL SEE YOU SOON!!!


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

For the one I love, a kiss. :blushed:


----------



## negromancer (May 30, 2010)




----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Meaky Poo, I love you, and I can hardly wait the 10 days till you get here, my darling.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry I was so late on this one Meaky Poo, but I figured to wait...it's now 7 days till you're here, with me...EXACTLY (even by the time, as the countdown till I hold you in my arms continues). I LOVE YOU MEAKY!


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

My heart is bursting from all this love. It makes me feel good to know that somewhere, there really are people who give a fuck about each other. Thanks guys. You may not love me back, but I love you all for loving each other.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

It's always good for people to remind themselves just how connected humans can potentially be, it's easy to forget and when we forget we feel alone despite there being 6 billion of us. I myself have experienced what it's like to feel like there was no chance of anybody ever truly understanding me and that the world was just full of ignorant idiots.

Even if not in the form of some overly mushy relationship, love can be communicated through caring, comradery, companionship, and supportive friendship. It doesn't need to be communicated with emotions, but with actions or presence alone.

As a species we are a family and must support each other even if it's in a tiny way like offering an open ear for someone to talk to on a small typology community on the internet.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

To my love: Let's go somewhere and be timeless together. <3


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

To Meaky Poo: I LOVE YOU SO MUCH! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ARE ALMOST HERE!!! /caps lock Sorry...I'm just that excited that you'll be here on Sunday!


To all the other couples: Don't forget to show your love and affection, it's the best thing in the world, and the only thing worth living or dying for.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

timeless said:


> To my love: Let's go somewhere and be timeless together. <3


I am working on a few ideas to cheat death, so that I can spend eternity kissing you. Would you prefer to become an energy vampire, or be made of primarily mechanical parts and have your consciousness uploaded to a computer? I imagine that being made of energy would at least allow us to be intimate in some meaningful way. What feels more intimate than energies mingling, anyway? I used to envision my idea for the perfect love, and it was similar to this. I have always wanted to exist just as some form of energy. I thought about how my soulmate could exist this way too, and we could just conjoin as one energy, and share all thoughts and feelings in a pure form, unfettered by the messy realities of the corporeal form. To become an energy vampire, there are a few necessary precautions to take like being buried only in a wooden casket - all details to work out later. I suggest that in the meantime, we enjoy our physical forms as tools with which to express affection.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

timeless said:


> I've been thinking about this as well. I'm starting to think that being an energy vampire is the way to go. It just sounds way better than being a robot. I'd have to give up my F if that was the case. :O
> 
> Love you <3


I don't know if uploading a consciousness would really hinder the usage of ones f. Not worth the risk though, indeed. I muchly enjoy that f of yours. You are really the sweetest person in existence. And I am deeply in love with you to the point it makes me feel like I'm going insane. My brain is more flooded in dopamine, serotonin, and norepinephrine than its ever been. Its pickled in the stuff, really. I'm amazed that I can function at all.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

To Prom and Timeless: I prefer the robot version over the energy one...simply because the energy one might not work...if you cannot re-power your "soul" by stealing from the living, you may very well disappear, someday. While robots are guaranteed to work forever...and you can fix yourselves and each other to allow for full F-use with synthetic skin, in due time.


To my Darling Meaky: I LOVE YOU SO MUCH! 3 MORE DAYS! YAY!!!! *hugs tightly*


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Atenza Coltheart (Apr 19, 2010)

This thread makes me wish.. a lot. :[ -Goes and curls up under dark blankets-


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Atenza Coltheart said:


> This thread makes me wish.. a lot. :[ -Goes and curls up under dark blankets-


Son, you need a hug.










I am hoping for you to get someone soon, my son.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*mounts a mailbox..... while eating a salad roll*. ....... ..... wow express delivery!


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

For in 2 hours I will be hugging you!


----------



## Atenza Coltheart (Apr 19, 2010)

LOVEEEE -Loves on everyone-


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

I have traveled on a vessel with wheels and I have met walkawaysun. Now we shall consume each other like strange agile monsters and he shall bear my children. How's that for Pda?


----------



## Magic Mono (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh help please. I've taken a wrong turn and now I don't know where I am. It's dark here and I hear laughing.:shocked:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

This is better than a bathroom wall. :happy:


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

(Thanks for the inspiration pink)


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

My Meaky, I probably crushed a few of your ribs when I hugged you off the bus. I also spun you around, and lifted you off the ground. I love you so much. We will be very voracious monsters together. The worst of the worst, and I will have all the children you wants to have us have...however many that may be. THERE IS NO ONE ELSE LIKE YOU!!! *hugs tightly and kisses passionately*

Damn right...PDA :happy:


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

screamofconscious said:


> This thread is for those who'd like to confess their undying affection for each other.
> 
> There are only a few guidelines aside from the forum rules.
> 
> ...



Is there an official PDL (public display of loneliness) corner? cause I could use one of those...


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

I am eating a 3 lb box of chocolate and stroking my lover's hair. I'm such an in love-nf fat bastard. That's enough Pda to blow this thread apart...not really. Unless i fart. mmm:blushed:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Ormazd said:


> Is there an official PDL (public display of loneliness) corner? cause I could use one of those...


Oh no, we already have one those. Go to: Main Page > Personality Type Forums > INFP. In that forum, hell that whole section, you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

the loneliness from the INFP section is already overflowing onto the rest of the forum, if you don't being single go out and find somebody. no PDL threads here pl0x


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

E + C :wink:

I can't wait to taste your lips. :blushed:


----------



## Shorttail (Jun 23, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Oh no, we already have one those. Go to: Main Page > Personality Type Forums > INFP. In that forum, hell that whole section, you will find what you are looking for.


You could have tweaked your wording and sentence structure a bit to deliver it better as a funny punchline instead of this mess, but I guess the humor is that it's true. =/


----------

